# Are you satisfied with your Chloe?



## monipod

This is more so a question to any fellow bag snobs out there who felt their ultimate everyday bag should be an LV or Hermes but finally conceded that other labels simply have better bags for them  

Given the change in style direction (and quality) that LV is going through at the mo, and the admittedly limited range and affordable options at Hermes, I've come to the conclusion that my ultimate day bag isn't going to be from those design houses. Even if I could afford a Kelly or Birkin, I'm ideally wanting a top-handle bag with a long drop (so shoulder and arm carry-able) with a strap option. I also like external pockets but they are curiously absent in a lot of current 'it' bags :| 

If anything Chloe bags actually suit my aesthetics far more than any other label and I can assure you that I've scoured the internet for inspiration. The closest thing that appealed was the Loewe puzzle bag but I don't LOVE it enough for the price. I adore Balenciaga City but I'm chasing more structure and functionality. So when I discovered the Faye Day Bag, I kinda fell in love. I'm also loving Marcie.... Agh!

I'm aware that I'll have to find a Faye secondhand which doesn't bother me, but curious to hear from people who re/discovered Chloe and are very happy and satisfied with their bags? I've already read that the leather and quality is amazing so that's reassuring.


----------



## Roie55

Welcome, have a seat, enjoy your time with us, we love having new Chloe lovers.

Similarly i have gone back and bought a preloved Faye as i fell in love with it later after the season. Also I have been carrying my paraty a lot so have bought a barely used (really really new) black one and a mini orange paraty. The long strap and short handles make it a very versatile everyday bag. Also you'll find the leather is so so thick on some designs, its ridiculously luxe. See the Tess, Faye, Paraty, Drew, & Marcie.


----------



## realpurseornot

monipod said:


> This is more so a question to any fellow bag snobs out there who felt their ultimate everyday bag should be an LV or Hermes but finally conceded that other labels simply have better bags for them
> 
> Given the change in style direction (and quality) that LV is going through at the mo, and the admittedly limited range and affordable options at Hermes, I've come to the conclusion that my ultimate day bag isn't going to be from those design houses. Even if I could afford a Kelly or Birkin, I'm ideally wanting a top-handle bag with a long drop (so shoulder and arm carry-able) with a strap option. I also like external pockets but they are curiously absent in a lot of current 'it' bags :|
> 
> If anything Chloe bags actually suit my aesthetics far more than any other label and I can assure you that I've scoured the internet for inspiration. The closest thing that appealed was the Loewe puzzle bag but I don't LOVE it enough for the price. I adore Balenciaga City but I'm chasing more structure and functionality. So when I discovered the Faye Day Bag, I kinda fell in love. I'm also loving Marcie.... Agh!
> 
> I'm aware that I'll have to find a Faye secondhand which doesn't bother me, but curious to hear from people who re/discovered Chloe and are very happy and satisfied with their bags? I've already read that the leather and quality is amazing so that's reassuring.


I really like my Medium Chloe Faye day bag in Forest Green.  I bought it because it was the perfect style to be casual and dressy.  And I loved how it would be a good size for travel, and had the crossbody option.  Except I've barely used it since I got it in Fall 2018, mainly because I bought a few too many purses in 2019.  Then came COVID in 2020, and I have yet to break out a leather designer purse, as I'm deathly afraid that my sanitizer will ruin the leather (since I already dripped it on a pair of leather boots).  After 2 years now, I'm actually looking at my closet and thinking about selling some of my leather options that aren't seeing the light of day.

However, the quality of the bag is amazing.  The leather and craftsmanship feels sturdier and would withstand the test of time better than my Céline belt bag and trapeze.


----------



## coffee2go

If you’re looking for Chloe top-handle bag with a long drop and extra shoulder strap and also outside pocket I think Chloe C bag in small size or Tess bag is the best option out there! I have Chloe C bag in black in small size (not a mini) and it’s one of the most functional bags that I own, I can easily change the strap and change the look of the bag from shoulder bag to crossbody, or leave both straps for more casual look. With shorter shoulder strap it looks more lady-like and is great for evening and I like that Chloe C doesn’t have same issues with hardware that Tess bag has, Chloe C is much sleeker… I had this bag for over 2 years and it still looks like new, the leather is amazing and it also fits a lot. I took it to Paris with me this winter holidays and it was very easier to travel with and wear all day long while out and about the city and if I wanted to change the look of it all I had to do is to change the strap! Feels like having 2 bags in one!


----------



## coffee2go

Here are some pictures from the official website… it’s discontinued, but maybe you can find one in outlet or secondhand


----------



## monipod

Roie55 said:


> Welcome, have a seat, enjoy your time with us, we love having new Chloe lovers.
> 
> Similarly i have gone back and bought a preloved Faye as i fell in love with it later after the season. Also I have been carrying my paraty a lot so have bought a barely used (really really new) black one and a mini orange paraty. The long strap and short handles make it a very versatile everyday bag. Also you'll find the leather is so so thick on some designs, its ridiculously luxe. See the Tess, Faye, Paraty, Drew, & Marcie.



Thank you so much! I couldn't help but be drawn to Paraty as well. So unique. My only issue was the lack of exterior pocket but I swear I did see a larger size that had one. They're not expensive second-hand (the lack of Chloe knowledge in Australia means the resale value isn't great, but awesome for me). I'm tempted to get a few styles and see what works best


----------



## monipod

realpurseornot said:


> I really like my Medium Chloe Faye day bag in Forest Green.  I bought it because it was the perfect style to be casual and dressy.  And I loved how it would be a good size for travel, and had the crossbody option.  Except I've barely used it since I got it in Fall 2018, mainly because I bought a few too many purses in 2019.  Then came COVID in 2020, and I have yet to break out a leather designer purse, as I'm deathly afraid that my sanitizer will ruin the leather (since I already dripped it on a pair of leather boots).  After 2 years now, I'm actually looking at my closet and thinking about selling some of my leather options that aren't seeing the light of day.
> 
> However, the quality of the bag is amazing.  The leather and craftsmanship feels sturdier and would withstand the test of time better than my Céline belt bag and trapeze.



Oh I feel you. I think I'm buying a bag with travel in mind but that's so far off for me. I'm mindful of whether it would be hardy enough to store overhead or under the seat lol - I wish I could get on an aeroplane! Anyway, regardless, I'd like a day bag for road trips and bigger shopping excursions at home. To me, the Faye Day Bag looks perfect. As you said, it's dressy but still casual/boho. I think that's what works best about Chloe for me.


----------



## monipod

coffee2go said:


> If you’re looking for Chloe top-handle bag with a long drop and extra shoulder strap and also outside pocket I think Chloe C bag in small size or Tess bag is the best option out there! I have Chloe C bag in black in small size (not a mini) and it’s one of the most functional bags that I own, I can easily change the strap and change the look of the bag from shoulder bag to crossbody, or leave both straps for more casual look. With shorter shoulder strap it looks more lady-like and is great for evening and I like that Chloe C doesn’t have same issues with hardware that Tess bag has, Chloe C is much sleeker… I had this bag for over 2 years and it still looks like new, the leather is amazing and it also fits a lot. I took it to Paris with me this winter holidays and it was very easier to travel with and wear all day long while out and about the city and if I wanted to change the look of it all I had to do is to change the strap! Feels like having 2 bags in one!
> 
> View attachment 5306570



Thanks for that. I love your C bag and I am half tempted with this style too. It's possibly a little more on the structured side (kinda like LV's Pochette Metis) but I know I'll be scouring the net for mod shots now lol


----------



## Roie55

realpurseornot said:


> I really like my Medium Chloe Faye day bag in Forest Green.  I bought it because it was the perfect style to be casual and dressy.  And I loved how it would be a good size for travel, and had the crossbody option.  Except I've barely used it since I got it in Fall 2018, mainly because I bought a few too many purses in 2019.  Then came COVID in 2020, and I have yet to break out a leather designer purse, as I'm deathly afraid that my sanitizer will ruin the leather (since I already dripped it on a pair of leather boots).  After 2 years now, I'm actually looking at my closet and thinking about selling some of my leather options that aren't seeing the light of day.
> 
> However, the quality of the bag is amazing.  The leather and craftsmanship feels sturdier and would withstand the test of time better than my Céline belt bag and trapeze.


i'd love a picture of your forest green Faye


----------



## Roie55

monipod said:


> Thank you so much! I couldn't help but be drawn to Paraty as well. So unique. My only issue was the lack of exterior pocket but I swear I did see a larger size that had one. They're not expensive second-hand (the lack of Chloe knowledge in Australia means the resale value isn't great, but awesome for me). I'm tempted to get a few styles and see what works best


Im sending my unused bags OS for better resale value, here its impossible to get a decent price


----------



## hlh0904

Hello there and welcome! I tried Chloe for the first time because my cousin's wife shared her deep love for her Marcie. I saw a pic of it and it looked like such a beautiful, feminine yet sturdy handbag. Came across TPF Chloe forum, and it solidified my desire to get a Marcie of my own medium in black. Well when it came out of the dustbag (I purchased pre-loved) O!M!G!!!!! Love at first sight. The leather was thick and smooshy. It had substance. This was an understated premium designer bag. 

Just looking at it, I felt the need to curtsy to this queen!! 

That purchase compelled me to buy a pre-loved brown Paraty, and then pick up two Chloe Paddington's in black and ivory for a steal. These bags age very well! The Paddingtons which were the eldest in the collection, looked like they were maybe tops a few years old, and I am saying this because the hardware tarnished just a little bit. 

Love them!


----------



## CashmereFiend

I adore Chloe. I have numerous Marcies in various sizes and satchels versus saddle bags, and love them ALL. I also bought a navy Paraty just before they were discontinued and am so glad I did- I love that bag and it’s gorgeous with everything. I was just debating another Chloe, the medium Marcie in burgundy, but haven’t pulled the trigger.

I also own numerous LV and Balenciaga bags, but Chloe is my favorite.


----------



## Leeniegirl

I've wanted a Chloe Marcie for about six years after seeing a friend's Medium Marcie in color Nut. Finally last year bought a Mini Marcie in Cashmere Grey (such a gorgeous color for Mini). Loved it so much I decided to visit the Chloe store last weekend for a look at a larger sized Marcie (Small or Medium) in Tan only to find out there have been several changes made in the design/specs. Although the zipper is now easier to manage and the shoulder strap is adjustable, the stitching is more monochrome to the color of the handbag and not off-white as it's been for years. The lining also changed and appears to be a mid-weight sort of linen-like material which might be lighter weight but seems much flimsier and changes the look of interior. Same for the leather, it felt thinner and not as 'cobbled' so when the sales rep mentioned they happened to still have a few Medium Marcie bags in Tan from their original stock (old design) I didn't hesitate to purchase one. Super excited to have another beautiful Marcie handbag, but disappointed that Chloe seems to be going down the same path as other designers in terms of quality...My perception for what it's worth!


----------



## Sunfall77

I love my Chloe bags more than my LV bags. Never any quality issues whatsoever. The leather is amazing and smooshy. Don't have to baby them and they look great. I have 4 Paraty's all preloved including a large one with an exterior front pocket, a Faye backpack, and two Tess bags. I think they are great everyday bags that feel designer quality but don't necessarily scream designer with all over loud logos. Nothing has spoken to me from their newer designs though...you can get great preloved and sale deals so that's an awesome way to go! 
If you like the Faye day bag consider looking at a Tess day bag! I love mine. Personally I find the dangly chain on my Faye backpack ever so slightly annoying when it jangles a lot as I walk - just something to consider if loud hardware bothers you.


----------



## honey52

ohh look for a Chloe Owen!!! They were never really popular and only lasted a season before discontinued. I bought mine for 60% off in 2018. I have worn it practically every single day for from then until now. I can rave and rave.

1. It wasn’t popular so it won’t ever be a “has been” bag
2. The leather is SO luxurious, and thick, and has a smooth leather bag, it looks even better when you get that first mark and then some and it’s okay
3. The suede lining. Oh just stop
4. The handle options. Short handle can go over shoulder or you can do the crossbody thing - super functional 
5. The hardware, the clasp is unique BUT the rings on the side, how easy it is for me to pull the bag towards me and off the passenger seat using those rings - no dragging the bag by the long handles and scraping the bag, no squeezing and making nail marks on the leather when you pick it up 
6. Spacious!!!
7. “If you know you know” style
8. Can be luxe without calling unwanted attention to yourself at work 
9. I’ve gotten complements on the bag without people knowing what brand it is, so it’s compliments on the style and not just Bc of a logo.

i wanted the Faye day at some point but it’s a verrrry similar sillohuete. The Faye day would be wonderful!


----------



## eunicorn

Hello! I used to LOVE Chloe and own a small Paraty in emerald green & the Faye day backpack in black. While I still enjoy the brand, I hardly use my Paraty now, though I would never sell it. It was perfect for when I lived in NYC & needed to carry a bag to fit a thousand things in, plus a full sized water bottle while still carrying a nice handbag. The downside of that is, the Paraty is extremely heavy to me empty & heavier still when I packed it full. The leather is definitely high quality and the bag still looks great after all these years. I love the design with the handles and the crossbody option.

Now the Faye--when it came out in the backpack I was so excited to get it since it was "convertible." It was that time when designer backpacks was the thing. I wanted it to be my new everyday bag and wanted to love it so hard, but I actually really hate using it. The funny thing is, I still use it more often than the Paraty and it does indeed function as my everyday bag. I hate using it bc the backpack straps are too long for my frame and makes it uncomfortable to wear since the bag hangs far from my body. The flap is heavy to open with the hardware. It's a bottomless pit bc it's essentially a bucket bag. AND--the magnet is just a tad too strong for my liking. Why do I still use it? Bc it's functional even if it's difficult. It holds a lot so when I got shopping for a few things, it will usually fit inside. I don't baby it. But I hate using it.

All that to say, Chloe is a great brand! I think their handbags are wonderful quality. I always wanted the Drew or the Marcie but felt one was too expensive and the other was too large for my frame.


----------



## Bichette

I just got a Chloe Marcie, but now I might be obsessing about a little detail: the whipstitch on the handles is "opposite" when you put the two handles together? It creates a contrast and unevenness that bothers me! I looked it up but no one seems to be mentioning that. I'm not the type to obsess over small things, but this is bothering me visually!


----------



## Arksiel

I have the Drew and the Faye, love them both! The suede top flap on my Faye is not really practical for the rainy climate I live in, and I need to clean it... but I love how these bags look modern and a bit more interesting than other shapes out there. They can do casual chic a lot better than my YSL (too dressy) or LV (a bit too casual). 

I kind of want to buy another Drew, I just wish the chain strap was a bit more durable. I need to find a replacement for my mini Drew strap...


----------



## rubyzii

Hey guys. I made a purchase at Chloe in Toronto a few weeks ago. They took my payment and told me to wait for my item to arrive. Upon its arrival I was told there was a price increase so I would have to pay for the difference. I got into a dispute with the boutique, so now they are saying come collect your item but it’s final sale. I feel disrespected.


----------



## Roie55

rubyzii said:


> Hey guys. I made a purchase at Chloe in Toronto a few weeks ago. They took my payment and told me to wait for my item to arrive. Upon its arrival I was told there was a price increase so I would have to pay for the difference. I got into a dispute with the boutique, so now they are saying come collect your item but it’s final sale. I feel disrespected.


there is no way that's ok - you have already paid for item yes - so they never disclosed this when you purchased? I would dispute with cc company - that's bull doo doo


----------



## rubyzii

Yea, after arguing with them they said ok we will honour the price, but it’s final sale. I wasn’t going to return it anyways but I feel like it’s a slap in the face telling me it’s final sale after they did me wrong. This is my first and last time buying from Chloe.


----------



## Annawakes

I ordered my first Chloe, the small Marcie, earlier this week.  I’ve gotten tired of the huge price increases at LV and the limited options at H.  I got the rusted orange color!  I’m excited about it.  Hope I love it!


----------



## 2cello

I'm a fan of Chloe for the designs, quality and minimal branding.  There is no place I wouldn't wear a Chloe while I think twice about where I go with my LV/YSL.


----------



## Annawakes

I love my new orange small Marcie!  It’s the perfect little summer bag


----------



## misselaineous80

Annawakes said:


> I love my new orange small Marcie!  It’s the perfect little summer bag


I love this bag! I’m eyeing it off at the moment. It looks like it could fit all your essentials plus a little more?


----------



## leem

Annawakes said:


> I love my new orange small Marcie!  It’s the perfect little summer bag


I just got the same bag. It's so fab


----------



## Arksiel

I have two Chloe bags that I love, but this is absurdly poor customer service. I would expect much better treatment from a brand like Chloe. I'd consider writing customer service a complaint through the website? I don't do that often, but this seems like the time for that. What a great way for them to make you feel crappy about what should be an exciting purchase :/


----------



## earthygirl

I have the Chloe mini marcie crossbody in anemone pink. I used to own the medium size but sold it a long time ago. I prefer the mini size...it’s such a great grab and go bag.  I am not that interested in other Chloe bags. Though the leather is nice, they tend to be a bit on the heavy side and have a lot of hardware.


----------



## absolutpink

I purchased my first Chloe bag last August, the Woody tote in medium and I love it! I have the LV NF and I haven't used it once since getting my Chloe. Not only is it a beautiful bag, the quality is great, and I'm finding that ever since, I'm drawn to the understated classy look of Chloe.


----------



## gina1023

Many years ago (early aughts) Coach was my first handbag love. Then came Rebecca Minkoff and the Nikki hobos ( at one point I had the full ROYGBIV plus greys, blacks, and browns) I went through a few years of not buying bags and pared down the Coach and RM collection to my must keep until death bags. A couple of years ago the bag bug bit again and I went whole hog into YSL, LV, Goyard, Mulberry and Chloe.  Out of all my many many bags, my various Chloe Marcies and Mulberry Alexas are my daily go tos. Marcie solidly #1 most times. 

I really find I appreciate IYKYK type of bags. In your face logos and branding are just not my normal preference, though they do have a place on occasion. I love good leathers and more minimal hardware and sway more toward casual than fashion forward.  With price increases becoming more frequent in LV, Chanel, Hermes, etc. I really feel there’s more value in brands like Chloe.


----------



## weezer

Hi my handbag aficionados,
I am about to buy a Chloe Marcie online today.

I am trying to decide between the tan color vs gray cashmere color
(I wear black most of the time)
I am leaning towards gray due to the fact that I wear black about 60-70% of the time.

I am wondering how this bag has done in regard to wear and tear? Any issues with melting glazing on the leather edges of  this bag?

I used to gravitate toward LV, Chanel and Hermes but as I get older,
I am now wearing relatively more ‘low key’ bags (I have been using my old Tomas Maier-era Bottega Veneta bags and I really love my Loewe Puzzle).

Public safety is an issue (without going into politics/specific crime rates etc) and I must say that I personally do not feel safe carrying a Birkin, Chanel flap or LV bag especially one with logos emblazoned all over.

Why Chloe?
I think the Chloe Marcie in particular  is a classic yet not overly trendy. 
Plus the reputation for luscious thick hardy leather.
Comparing the price increases all across the board  (I’m especially looking at you Chanel!), complaints of quality not commensurate with rising costs, I feel that Chloe’s price point has not reached a point where it exceeds quality. It is crazy to think that US dollars $2290 (excluding crazy tax in California) is a relatively ‘good buy’ but it is what is it is now.

This is why I am gravitating toward Marcie
Thank you for reading all this !


----------



## Roie55

weezer said:


> Hi my handbag aficionados,
> I am about to buy a Chloe Marcie online today.
> 
> I am trying to decide between the tan color vs gray cashmere color
> (I wear black most of the time)
> I am leaning towards gray due to the fact that I wear black about 60-70% of the time.
> 
> I am wondering how this bag has done in regard to wear and tear? Any issues with melting glazing on the leather edges of  this bag?
> 
> I used to gravitate toward LV, Chanel and Hermes but as I get older,
> I am now wearing relatively more ‘low key’ bags (I have been using my old Tomas Maier-era Bottega Veneta bags and I really love my Loewe Puzzle).
> 
> Public safety is an issue (without going into politics/specific crime rates etc) and I must say that I personally do not feel safe carrying a Birkin, Chanel flap or LV bag especially one with logos emblazoned all over.
> 
> Why Chloe?
> I think the Chloe Marcie in particular  is a classic yet not overly trendy.
> Plus the reputation for luscious thick hardy leather.
> Comparing the price increases all across the board  (I’m especially looking at you Chanel!), complaints of quality not commensurate with rising costs, I feel that Chloe’s price point has not reached a point where it exceeds quality. It is crazy to think that US dollars $2290 (excluding crazy tax in California) is a relatively ‘good buy’ but it is what is it is now.
> 
> This is why I am gravitating toward Marcie
> Thank you for reading all this !


yes for the grey for a black wardrobe. Wear and tear is pretty good, glazing holds up very well if you look after your bags like a normal person. I have seen some really battered bags that have obviously been trashed, but the majority are in excellent condition.


----------



## weezer

Roie55 said:


> yes for the grey for a black wardrobe. Wear and tear is pretty good, glazing holds up very well if you look after your bags like a normal person. I have seen some really battered bags that have obviously been trashed, but the majority are in excellent condition.


Thank you for your input !
I ordered a Marcie in Grey Cashmere(medium size) from the Chloe website (no boutique near my home) which should be arriving in the mail later this week


----------



## weezer

As an aside: I my Chloe sandals, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I bought them pre-loved but they still have plenty of life in them


----------



## purly

I have a 15 year old brown Chloe luggage tote that is in insanely good shape for its age. (I think it's either an Edith style or what came before the Edith. There is a front pocket like the one on the Edith, but the top is a flap/foldover with buckles instead of a zip.) All I do to maintain it is rub it down with some almond oil every couple of years. I'd say Chloe is one of the better value brands out there, even if the prices are high, simply because the leather is very high quality and lasts a really long time.


----------



## Roie55

purly said:


> I have a 15 year old brown Chloe luggage tote that is in insanely good shape for its age. (I think it's either an Edith style or what came before the Edith. There is a front pocket like the one on the Edith, but the top is a flap/foldover with buckles instead of a zip.) All I do to maintain it is rub it down with some almond oil every couple of years. I'd say Chloe is one of the better value brands out there, even if the prices are high, simply because the leather is very high quality and lasts a really long time.


would love a pic  -whats the style


----------



## purly

Roie55 said:


> would love a pic  -whats the style



I wish I could remember the name of the style. For some reason I think it had luggage in the name. This thread made me pull it out of storage earlier. I need to give it a little oil.

It's really great for overnights or weekend trips where I only need an outfit or two. I haven't been on any of those for a number of years though.

I've been thinking it would be cool if I could somehow turn it into a bike pannier, but I don't want to poke any holes in the leather.


----------



## purly

It really comes down to the thick hide construction making these bags super durable. I'm considering the small or mini edith because that ought to last a long time too.


----------



## Roie55

purly said:


> I wish I could remember the name of the style. For some reason I think it had luggage in the name. This thread made me pull it out of storage earlier. I need to give it a little oil.
> 
> It's really great for overnights or weekend trips where I only need an outfit or two. I haven't been on any of those for a number of years though.
> 
> I've been thinking it would be cool if I could somehow turn it into a bike pannier, but I don't want to poke any holes in the leather.



oh wow - definitely an Edith, must be a very early style, I have never seen this one before - do you have a date code?? Its probably Edith Luggage - lols, they always do that.

I have always wanted to find this one myself - have not had any luck.


----------



## purly

I might have a receipt somewhere, but I bought it so long ago that I have no idea. I've tossed a lot of that stuff out. I got rid of the vast majority of my bags, shoes, the random boxes things come in, dust bags (oof, should have kept those), etc. It was a fit of inspiration from Marie Kondo. They just didn't fit my life. This was one of the few I kept because it's just so timeless and holds up so well.


----------



## weezer

Arrived beautifully packaged, also cat-approved 
Leather is thick, divine—this seems to be consistent of Chloe
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## xxjoolisa

Used to love and own lots of Chloe bags and shoes... but it seems to be their design is getting boring and out of trend. I am not keeping any of their bags now. Waiting for a nice one to come up.


----------



## Knan74

Roie55 said:


> oh wow - definitely an Edith, must be a very early style, I have never seen this one before - do you have a date code?? Its probably Edith Luggage - lols, they always do that.
> 
> I have always wanted to find this one myself - have not had any luck.
> View attachment 5442245
> View attachment 5442246


I swear I've seen this bag on the Real Real. I had been there a lot lately looking for a Marcie Saddle


----------



## phoenixsunshine

Hi all, I’ve had my Chloe small/mini Marcie for a number of years now and the seal on the edge are now cracking. I wrote to Chloe to have this repaired but they came back with this reply - what does it mean?

I purchased my bag from Changi Airport’s Chloe store so I would highly doubt it’s not authentic, is that what the response from Chloe is saying?


----------



## chloehandbags

phoenixsunshine said:


> Hi all, I’ve had my Chloe small/mini Marcie for a number of years now and the seal on the edge are now cracking. I wrote to Chloe to have this repaired but they came back with this reply - what does it mean?
> 
> I purchased my bag from Changi Airport’s Chloe store so I would highly doubt it’s not authentic, is that what the response from Chloe is saying?
> 
> View attachment 5661274



Yes, they're saying it's not authentic.

Maybe they're mistaken re. the codes?

There is a tiny chance a bag bought from a boutique can be unauthentic, if somebody returned a superfake to the store in place of the auth. bag they bought, but it is only a very small chance.


----------



## Roie55

phoenixsunshine said:


> Hi all, I’ve had my Chloe small/mini Marcie for a number of years now and the seal on the edge are now cracking. I wrote to Chloe to have this repaired but they came back with this reply - what does it mean?
> 
> I purchased my bag from Changi Airport’s Chloe store so I would highly doubt it’s not authentic, is that what the response from Chloe is saying?
> 
> View attachment 5661274


You'll need to produce receipts if you want to pursue Chloe repairs, but to be honest any well established leather bag & shoe repair can do this for you. research and send them email asking if they can help. You can ask around on the forum for many places.


----------

